# 110% pure awesome



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

Watch the whole thing, it gets better and better. That is what I call an expert:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SgzqKPBwJ6A">http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SgzqKPBwJ6A</a><!-- m -->


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya, that guy can shred up a storm.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome,great song and here he is doing "Stand by Me"

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ikSiZlE9CFk&feature=related">http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ikSiZlE9C ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

That's scary. For a few seconds I saw his face. He looks like me!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I wish I could play like that!! WOW!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, in the second one he doesn't. What a relief!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish i had talent.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish I had half of what he's got!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

he's got some sick skills!


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2008)

That's great. I used to be able to play that song, but not like that. :roll: :shock:


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome.


----------

